# Peach Auto, good paint jobs??



## TheReason (May 27, 2003)

Not everyone has head of Peach Auto but if you have you will be a great reference but anyway at Peach Auto here in GA for $600 bucks, without body work because i dont need it, they will do prep work, mask off the car, paint, then put on the clear coat. And it comes with a 2 year warranty against fads, chips, etc. While I was there he only had dealer cars to show and they didnt look to good and he told me that was because dealers only give them $200 a car and they do NO prep work for the dealer cars. He guaranteed that my job would be better and that they put their quality over Macco anyday, also he admitted that their not perfect but do a good job. What do yall think?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

> also he admitted that their not perfect but do a good job. What do yall think?



save your money and get a quality paint job...just IMO


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

this is one field that i have a friend that will only charge me for paint.. my friends dad got his stealth R/T painted and all the dents pulled with 3 layers of paint and 5 layers of clear for 750


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

not bad, thats not bad at all, but hows the quality?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

top of the line.. i mean this thing was perfect.. my friend jon is very picky and wont let anyone else do it... his dad owns a shop so he has been doin it for some time..


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

just remember... you get what you pay for..


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

YEA...dont jump on the inexpensive boat....unless you see (and approve) the work...this guy i know owns a shop and is doing my car and body work...for 700.....look and call and ask around before you drop money on something like that.....


----------



## your mom (Jun 28, 2003)

i would wait and save a little more money or at least find more of his work.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would wait off until you have a full body kit.... and maybe a hood.... but its up to you..


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Dont do PEACH unless you want to repaint next year.. Or want to claen paint off lenses, trim, windows, etc....


----------

